# How to pour olive oil from a 3 L can....



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

First, unscrew the lid. Olive oil bubbles onto top. This is not a good sign.

Second, try tipping it. Olive oil runs over the side and onto the stove.









Third, try pouring it into a bowl. Some in the bowl, some on the stove, some on the side of the can.

Finally, pour a bunch into the bowl and make a huge mess. Figure out how to clean that up later.










Seriously, does anyone know how to do this sans mess?


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

A big plastic funnel! That thing has saved my butt.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Do you have to transfer to another container to use it then? Not exactly a can for drizzling.







:







:


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Oh, heh, yes. I have one of those bottles with a little spout on it that I keep on the counter, and I keep the big 3-liter can in the fridge. I pour more oil into the spout bottle whenever it gets empty, and I always use the funnel to make the transfer. Here is the kind of spout bottle I mean: http://www.amazon.com/Olive-Oil-Bott.../dp/B0001MSDOC


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i had one of those bottles too, til i broke it, lol.... i really liked it, and need to get another one


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

:







The OP could have been written by me. I bought a huge can because the store had a sale that just couldn't be ignored.

I have a bottle but the spout broke, does anyone know where I can buy a replacement?


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

My first instinct would be something like Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i got my bottle from ikea, it was only a couple of bucks


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kallyn* 
My first instinct would be something like Bed Bath and Beyond.

Found a new spout. We were in a mall with a Williams Sonoma.


----------



## AarenLisbeth (Nov 7, 2006)

we use an old wine bottle w/ a spout thing-y that DH brought back from work at his resturant. You know they kind that they use on all the liquor bottles behind the bar. We have been using it for years. A small metal funnel helps get it in there!


----------

